# King of the river



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Who won the king of the river biggest bass contest on blackwater this weekend? what was the winning weight? thanks!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I heard there were only 19 boats at the tourney and a 5.5 took 1st. 1.78 took second.....


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## reel-truth (Aug 21, 2013)

Are these private tournaments?

Who is the sponsoring club?


----------

